

Who's the Most Innovative Flight Search Engine? - madidi707
http://www.google.com/search?q=innovative+flight+search

======
Gys
Its a link to Google search results. No idea why this is here. But interesting
to see Google already found it:
[http://imagebin.ca/v/26hjcGX0K0S1](http://imagebin.ca/v/26hjcGX0K0S1)

So this is some kind of self fulfilling prophesy ;-)

And shows that being on HN can be good for your website's SEO.

------
programmernews3
Google's calendar view to find the right dates, Skyscanner to find the
cheapest flight for a particular date.

I want a desktop UI for with APIs for all of the flight websites that can
download data in bulk and apply my preferences, filters, searches etc client-
side.

